# phantasmechanics??



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

It might be just down for a couple of days, it's done it before


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

It looks to me like it is still down. Did it come back up since the August downtime?


----------



## az79k5project (Sep 22, 2009)

They closed down. The archive site is still usable.


----------



## Garnet Dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

I have also been trying to access the site for a few weeks! How does one access the archive?


----------



## az79k5project (Sep 22, 2009)

Right here:

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.phantasmechanics.com


----------



## Garnet Dragon (Nov 4, 2010)

You are SOOO awesome! Thank you!


----------

